# alternatives to glucotabs?



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 3, 2010)

So, the new glucotabs are HORRIBLE. I'm running out and loathe to get any more of them. Anyone know any other types of hypo stuff that's affordable and isn't destrose or lucozade tablets? I'm being sent a sample of Hypo-Fit (flavoured gels) to try - picking them up from the PO next week some time.

I'm just looking for something decent and nice that I can buy now yknow - as I'm running very very low on hypo supplies


----------



## D_G (Jul 3, 2010)

could you use jelly babies? thats what i use, i just take a fair few out and put them in a resealable see through bag in my handbag and use 3 or 4 for a low.

Or maybe just carry around some lucozade or those mini cans of coke, or juice boxes?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 3, 2010)

D_G said:


> could you use jelly babies? thats what i use, i just take a fair few out and put them in a resealable see through bag in my handbag and use 3 or 4 for a low.
> 
> Or maybe just carry around some lucozade or those mini cans of coke, or juice boxes?



usually do go for juice boxes, but because I hypo so often at the moment i'd end up filling my handbag up


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how quickly something like straburst or wine gums would act. maybe they could be a possible alternative. 

I have seen dextrose and lucozade tablets in a few places, I think SUperdrugs is one place you can get them. Lots of pharmacies do them, but they are well hidden in some so you may have to ask.


----------



## rspence (Jul 4, 2010)

*been thinking on this overnight*

what about plain glucose powder measured into a small pot - prob looks a bit dodgy cos its a fine white powder so if you put it in a small double layered sandwich bag it you might have to justify to someone thats its just glucose!!!!

fruit pastells are one of the sweets kids can eat in hypoland.

would sugar cubes work? maybe too hard. 

what about packets of sugar - the kind you get into cafes and resturants - says what it is on the label, easy to tear open, easy to measure, light to carry.

genious - would it work quick enough?

rachel


----------



## caroleann (Jul 4, 2010)

Sainsburys sell liquid glucose in a tube you find it in the baking section not sure if that if that is of any use.
carole


----------



## PhilT (Jul 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> So, the new glucotabs are HORRIBLE. I'm running out and loathe to get any more of them. Anyone know any other types of hypo stuff that's affordable and isn't destrose or lucozade tablets? I'm being sent a sample of Hypo-Fit (flavoured gels) to try - picking them up from the PO next week some time.
> 
> I'm just looking for something decent and nice that I can buy now yknow - as I'm running very very low on hypo supplies


 
I thought there were only 2 flavours of Glucotabs, orange and raspberry.
I prefer the orange ones.

You say the new ones are horrible, which flavour are they?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 4, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I thought there were only 2 flavours of Glucotabs, orange and raspberry.
> I prefer the orange ones.
> 
> You say the new ones are horrible, which flavour are they?



still orange and raspberry, but they've changed the recipes and made them not artificially coloured or whatever, less e-numbers. Now they fall apart in your mouth and taste like talcum powder  They come in white tubs now. Nasty horrible things, seriously gone off them.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you tried Dextro Energy tablets, I got mine from the pharmacy in Sainsbury's and I think Boots sell them.
Never tasted Glucotabs, I only ever Hypo'd when asleep and then it's Morrison's Assorted jellies or Haribo jelly sweets they are 60% glucose syrup, glucotabs and Dextro are 88% so you would just have to eat more jellies, whoopie


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 4, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> Have you tried Dextro Energy tablets, I got mine from the pharmacy in Sainsbury's and I think Boots sell them.
> Never tasted Glucotabs, I only ever Hypo'd when asleep and then it's Morrison's Assorted jellies or Haribo jelly sweets they are 60% glucose syrup, glucotabs and Dextro are 88% so you would just have to eat more jellies, whoopie



yeah i have and i hate them - hence why I said anything BUT dextrose sweets or lucozade tablets. i hate how dextrose turn to mush if you leave them in coat pockets or handbags 

not a fan of jeely babies either :/ may have to stick to the manky glucotabs


----------



## HelenM (Jul 4, 2010)

> not a fan of jeely babies either :/ may have to stick to the manky glucotabs


I'm the same, but the advantage  with tabs is that you don't overdo them.

My naughty 'treatment' from the UK (and I wouldn't trust it for fast drops or low lows) is pepermint aero. I think the pepermint part is relative fast sugar. I stock up when I'm in the UK

Here in the hospital they give you  only barely diluted syrop de menthe, horrible stuff but works well. Other flavours aren't too bad, (cassis, peche, grenadine etc) You have to check that its made with sucrose and not glucose/fructose. Obviously its really only of use at home and if you are compos mentis enough to make it.
Looked for it on google  UK, it's horrendously expensive. Maybe worth looking out for on any cross channel excursions.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm picking up a sample of hypo-fit when the post office is open late next week - sent to me for free by someone who read my rant about glucotabs on my blog. Orange and tropical flavour, so we'll see what happens with those. I'm hoping they're nice but we'll see!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 4, 2010)

There are lots of other jelly sweets to try, apart from jelly babies, often sold as children's sweets eg cola bottles, midget gems, Haribo imitations etc. I've just had a weekend mountain marathon, largely fueled by Sainsbury's midget gems (for regular intakes of sugar rather than hypos, particularly on uphill stretches), which only cost about 35p for about 200g - packet not to hand, as I decanted them into small ziplock bags, which was important for the extemely wet Sunday.


----------



## bev (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweets for Alex dont work. I used to give him jelly babies - but after a few weeks of these it was apparent that they just drag out the hypo longer than necessary. I think its the 'gelling' agent in the sweets that delays absorption - so not ideal for a hypo. Raspberry glucotabs and mini cans of coke are by far the quickest things to have if hypo. He did try the 'glucojuice' once but hated it - but you might like them.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 4, 2010)

bev said:


> Sweets for Alex dont work. I used to give him jelly babies - but after a few weeks of these it was apparent that they just drag out the hypo longer than necessary. I think its the 'gelling' agent in the sweets that delays absorption - so not ideal for a hypo. Raspberry glucotabs and mini cans of coke are by far the quickest things to have if hypo. He did try the 'glucojuice' once but hated it - but you might like them.Bev



has alex tried the new version of the raspberry ones? If he likes them, then kudos to him but I refuse to get those now :/ I don't like the orange ones, but they're the best of two evils.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 5, 2010)

Foam bananas, mmmmmm....


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jul 5, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Foam bananas, mmmmmm....



yum!! lol 

foam mushrooms too haha


----------



## D_G (Jul 5, 2010)

This just came to my mind randomly, iv not tried it myself but what about sherbet? surely that is like 100% sugar?? and always tasty!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never got on with glucotabs either. Yuk!

Are there any sweet type things you can cope with?

Skittles are good in hot weather (virtually indesctuctible) a handful is about right
Fruit pastilles have almost no fat and 4 or 5 are good for starters.
Marshmallows?

If you are less scrupulous about the fat-content-slows-down-absorption thing, pretty much any fun-sized bar is 10-12g cho, portable and individually wrapped. A couple of those usually sort me out.

Mmmmmm half sized curly wurlys...


----------



## Izzy96 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Alternative to gluco tabs*

Hey 

I hate all things like like that. But we went and founs some gluco tabs. they sound horrible but in America you can get things like : 
Fruit Punch 
Watermelon 
Grape 
They also come in little pots which makes them eaiser to carry round in a handbag and they do not go powerery. 
Also you could use coke or a jam samwitch.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 6, 2010)

What about Refreshers? They must be pure sugar, and are quick to eat, in a  handy roll....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> What about Refreshers? They must be pure sugar, and are quick to eat, in a  handy roll....



OH I LOVE REFRESHERS! Its been yeaaaaaaaaars.


----------



## Monica (Jul 6, 2010)

I've still got 2 big pots of the old raspberry glucotabs, but I had to buy a new tube, as we seem to lose them quite frequently. this new tube is a "new" orange flavoured one. The first time C used them, she reckoned they tasted much better than the "old" ones!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 6, 2010)

Monica said:


> I've still got 2 big pots of the old raspberry glucotabs, but I had to buy a new tube, as we seem to lose them quite frequently. this new tube is a "new" orange flavoured one. The first time C used them, she reckoned they tasted much better than the "old" ones!



see, i don't mind the new orange ones but the raspberry ones just make me want to hurl :/ I much prefer the old style ones!


----------



## bex123 (Jul 6, 2010)

love hearts , nomnom  they work well


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2010)

bex123 said:


> love hearts , nomnom  they work well



I bet kayli (rainbow crystals) or space dust would be good! Might end up overtreating though...

http://www.sweetsncandy.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=RAICRY317


----------



## Monica (Jul 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> see, i don't mind the new orange ones but the raspberry ones just make me want to hurl :/ I much prefer the old style ones!



I best not buy any "new" raspberry ones then.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 7, 2010)

Monica said:


> I best not buy any "new" raspberry ones then.



honestly...

don't doooooooooooo iiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Monica (Jul 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I bet kayli (rainbow crystals) or space dust would be good! Might end up overtreating though...
> 
> Oh no, C came home the other day, asking me whether I knew she could have 3 jelly babies for a hypo. I had to admit yes I knew, but I didn't want her to use it. I didn't want her to make herself hypo on purpose so she could have jelly babies.(She does have a friend who does that). So I'm adamant that she has glucotabs or, if very hypo, coke.
> 
> Of course it's very good to know what else we can use, if we don't have any handy.


----------



## Monica (Jul 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> honestly...
> 
> don't doooooooooooo iiitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



Ok I won't! but my old ones have gone down by 4 before tea/dinner. 3 for C, as she was hypo. And her sister had 1 too. I gave her 1, as she's always hungry and I would almost say "hypo" when she comes home from school. She's usually very moody and tired, but as soon as she's eaten, she's fine again.


----------

